# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected General >  AutoIt Color search

## Royalfils

Hello,

I'm building an autohotkey script to pindle for ever. Thing is, it is way too hard to pixelSearch in D2, as any color is always available in too many places.

Hence my question : 

Does anyone know if it is possible to loot filter in D2R ? I could then set up a unique color and look for it.

Thanks !

----------


## mouN

Its really not, I think most of the cheaper bots are using pixelsearch  :Smile: 
But lootfilter is available in d2r as well.

----------

